# Monica



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

This may get censored and you may have heard this but.... Did you hear that Monica Lewinsky is going to vote Republican this year because the Democrats left a bad taste in her mouth?


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Good one DJ :lol:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

:rollin: thats funny as @#$%


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:rollin: :laugh: :toofunny:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I have never liked cigars either!? dd: uke:


----------

